# The Kidder' Killer 215 & Clee to Heaven 120. 18th August



## Philip Whiteman (25 Jun 2012)

*......AND NOW IT IS TIME TO ENTER YOUR NEXT BEACON EVENT

WITH ADDED CAKE 
*

Now it is time to sign up for the next new, cool, trendy and sexy Beacon RCC cycle event.







*The Kidderminster Killer - 215km* 

- An epic ride to Mid-Wales and back with 3,750m of climbing through Salop and The Marches. 
- Stunning views are the reward for the day's hard effort. 
- You may with trepidation but you will finish with elation and a knowledge that if you can ride The Kidderminster Killer you can ride anything .

*From Clee to Heaven- 120km* 

- A venture into deepest rural Shropshire along a figure of 8 route. Strangely, the Clee Hills are rarely visited by any cycling event, so you will be in for a treat. 
- The route is hilly with 2,000m of climbing but riders be rewarded but the idyllic countryside of South Shropshire and its blue hills. The route was test ridden last year by several Beacon Members who gave positive feedback.

- Cake
- Excellent cafe controls located at conveniently situated locations
- Cake
- GPS Downloads
- Cake
- New innovative route card sheets
- Cake
- GHQ start and finish point located not too far from Birmingham
- Cake
- Entry on line

*Details and entry at:*

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/killerclee/index.html


----------



## Camrider (25 Jun 2012)

So just to be clear about this, is it 5 pieces of cake on both rides or do we Clee to Heaven riders get reduced rations?.

This will be my 1st AAA points audax so I will definitely need lots of cake


----------



## BrumJim (26 Jun 2012)

Tempted, but how much of a killer is the KK?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (26 Jun 2012)

Camrider, for some very silly reason I have decided to bake the cakes myself. So the volume depends upon how many are not carbonised in the oven 

Brumjim. Well herein lies a story. The event was set up by Dave Pountney of KCTC as the Kidderminster 200 but it soon gained a reputation as the Kidderminster Killer - to which it was officially retitled. However, the event which started in Stourport (not Kidderminster) allowed for some utter horrors along route. In total there was just over 4,000m of ascent including two climbs over the Long Mynd (Asterton Bank and The Burway) and the inclusion of Worcestershire's steepest hill, Wyniattes Way. However, I have had to relocate the HQ to Belbroughton resulting in a slight flattening of the route through the loss of 250m. The new route includes only one passage over the Long Mynd (The Burway) and looses Wyniattes Way. I rather regret loosing Asterton Bank but this passage was too problematic for logistical reasons. However, there are ascents up Shatterford Bank, two sharp hauls near Highley and a totally new and rather delightful passage over Wenlock Edge. If you take a look at the Beacon Website, you can download the route cards which contain the profiles and narrative details on difficulties.

In terms of ease, I never really like to give guidance in case I mislead punters. However, most riders that have ridden a 200 should be able to complete the route providing they add 2 hours to their fastest time. A couple of B run riders in my Club recently rode the route and to be honest I thought it would kill them. However, they managed it and loved the route. Their ride time was around 11 hours whereas they would normally complete a 200 in 10.5hours.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2012)

i use to ride with mr Poutney many moons ago with kiddy ctc use to have some right laughs , clee hill and surrounding area were common runs . nice area for cycling


----------



## Philip Whiteman (13 Jul 2012)

A quick note to warn interested riders that these events are now half full - earlier than expected and with several weeks left before 18th August. Don't leave it too late.


----------



## Turning Worm (13 Jul 2012)

Are you ruddy nuts? That Kidderminster Killer route is mental. I can see why Killer is included in the title.

Consider my entry a done deal


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jul 2012)

If I get good progress today, I might be able to negotiate a pass-out for this one. Please keep a space for me!!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (30 Jul 2012)

From Clee to Heaven is now sold out. There are a few remaining places on the big mumma of all 200km audaxes, the Kidderminster Killer.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2012)

Any chance of downgrading on the day if I loose my bottle in attempting the KK?


----------



## Philip Whiteman (31 Jul 2012)

Should be okay. A can handle a small number of transfers.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jul 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Should be okay. A can handle a small number of transfers.


 
Wrong answer! I need a kick to stop myself chickening out. I'll only regret it.


----------



## Wobblers (3 Aug 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Wrong answer! I need a kick to stop myself chickening out. I'll only regret it.


 
I think you ought to be all right: just find a group who are going at a reasonable pace and go easy on the hills. You could always look at the map and plan some bailout points if the worst comes to the worst, either by catching a train or cutting out part of the route. It's lovely cycling country that way: I remember that my first club run with the Beacon was to Ray's Farm (something of a baptism of fire there... ) - it must have been good, I went back the next week!

Sadly, a broken ankle has stuck the boot in (if you see what I mean) to my plans of joining you on the Kiddie Killer. Sigh.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (9 Aug 2012)

Both events are now exceedingly full and we are no longer taking entries. 

Existing Kidderminster Killer entrants should have received an e-mail accompanied by a revised route card.

All entrants should note that the events predominantly use little used unclassified lanes. Unfortunately, some of these have been damaged by recent deluges and extra care should be taken on descents and on corners. Including:

Kidderminster Killer:

Section 1
- The ford 'bypass' at Highley will be muddy for 20m
Section 2
- The lower descent off The Long Mynd
Section 3a
- Between the summit of Bishop's Moat and Clun through Cefn Einon
Section 3b
- The ascent from Woodside and up the Fiddler's Elbow
- Jays Lane

From Clee to Heaven:

Section 2
- Lanes around Abdon, Stoke St Milborough
- Oreton Village
Section 3
- The ford 'bypass' at Highley will be muddy for 20m


----------



## BrumJim (19 Aug 2012)

Well, that was the toughest thing I have ever done. Must have drunk over 5 litres of liquid, got into a bad state at the end, but a pint of milk revived me, and getting home from Belbroughton I managed to find a route that was almost all downhill. Except one uphill bit that I had to walk.

Will report further when my body has forgiven me. Could take some time!


----------



## Alberto (20 Aug 2012)

What an excellent ride that was! Well worth travelling from London - not only for the ride itself, but for the superb cakes! 

Many thanks Philip and all the helpers. 

Some random pictures that I took on the day...not great quality as they were mostly taken while on the bike

https://picasaweb.google.com/111524...iller200August12?authkey=Gv1sRgCLrH2prgpvXzBQ


----------



## Philip Whiteman (21 Aug 2012)

Many thanks Alberto. The pictures really capture the day - in particular, the sunset over Abberley School Tower. I hope that you and Lucy managed to get your Sunday ride in.


----------



## Alberto (21 Aug 2012)

No probs. Unfortunately my rear hub was playing up all day during the KK and plus the inability of travelodge to keep our backpacks for the Sunday meant a relaxed day in Birmingham instead. Would have loved to do one of your recommended rides, but that will have to wait until next year...


----------



## BrumJim (28 Aug 2012)

Great write-up by Alberto here:
http://machacasonwheels.blogspot.co...ter-killer-200.html?showComment=1346165748693
and by Lucy here:
http://machacasonwheels.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/ride-report-from-clee-to-heaven-100km.html


----------

